

Do you print source code? - bigstorm
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3201703/do-you-print-your-source-code

======
wglb
Not for the last, gosh, probably 15 years. Editors are just too good these
days. Listings would show me less than Visual Studio, Emacs, whatever.
Colorization, collapse/expand, dead-simple search for "i don't care if it is
before or after where i am in the source file, find me function flap, like
now".

And I think stuff printed out would look kind of funny, no?

